# Edinburgh area, Scotland



## Dougie (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi folks, I'm new to the site. Drop me a line if anyone is in the West Lothian area.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 3, 2007)

Well...  I'm not in the area, but I'm told my ancestors were.

It was 1685 when James Christie left for the colonies.

Pete


----------



## Dougie (Jan 9, 2007)

LOL, Sorry Friend I wasn't around back then. Boring bit of info for you, did you know there are more Scots outwith God's Country than within? Full of great photographic subjects. I'm in West Calder, which is about 15 miles west of Edinburgh.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2007)

Renair has been "in town" for a day only the other day ... and I've been to Edinburgh just once back in 2002, I think it was .... :scratch: Time to go back, maybe?


----------



## Dougie (Jan 9, 2007)

Apart from the usual tourist traps, Edinburgh is a beautiful city to capture on image. The buildings of the Old Town are elegant, yet the New Town buildings manage to blend in with the old. Down the vennels of the High Street (Royal Mile). Ignore the Parliament building, it's an eyesore. Edinburgh is more photogenic then Glasgow.


----------



## darich (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Dougie.
I'm a few miles from Lanark.

I didn't think there was anyone else from Scotland on the forum!


----------



## Dougie (Jan 12, 2007)

Morning Mate, good to see you. There's a guy in Aberdeen that's bee s been the nearest for me. Lanark is my old work patch, I know the surrounding area pretty well.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 12, 2007)

yes, we need more scotsman (and lassies) in here ... so i have more people to visit on my next trip up there


----------



## Anubis (Jan 12, 2007)

Dougie said:


> Edinburgh is more photogenic then Glasgow.



Controversial!


----------



## darich (Jan 12, 2007)

Dougie said:


> Morning Mate, good to see you. There's a guy in Aberdeen that's bee s been the nearest for me. Lanark is my old work patch, I know the surrounding area pretty well.



i'm not actually in Lanark...just a few miles from it but i know the area quite well. Originally from Glasgow.
Haven't seen anyone post anything from Scotland so didn't know about the Aberdonian.


----------



## surge (Feb 21, 2007)

> Edinburgh is more photogenic then Glasgow.


 
definitely controversial 
won 'UK City of Architecture and Design' lately have we? :raisedbrow: 

although you prob. meant the people were more photogenic...


----------



## darich (Feb 21, 2007)

surge said:


> although you prob. meant the people were more photogenic...



More controversy!!!
i can sense a fight breaking out any time soon!!


----------



## Dougie (Feb 26, 2007)

LOL, how can I possibly be diplomatic in a East/West debate


----------



## darich (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think it's possible.
Best not to start one in the first place!!


----------



## Dougie (Feb 26, 2007)

Your right mate, I don't think it's possible either.


----------

